# qué bueno que/es bueno que (indicative/subjunctive)



## julie1g

Can the expressions --que bueno que, es bueno que--be followed by  indicative or subjunctive verbs?

Que bueno que estés en un lugar con más calido. Es bueno que estás en un lugar más calido.


----------



## elprofe

Como regla general, usa el subjuntivo después de esas dos expresiones  
_Qué bueno que estés en un lugar más calido / con mejor clima / con más sol
Es bueno que estés en un lugar más calido / con mejor clima / con más sol_


----------



## julie1g

Thank you. At times I hear grammatical errors in Spanish from native speakers, and I question myself because I am not a native Spanish speaker.


----------



## Rocko!

julie1g said:


> Thank you. At times I hear grammatical errors in Spanish from native speakers, and I question myself because I am not a native Spanish speaker.


Las personas que nacieron en USA o llegaron a ese país a tempranas edades, no son nativas del idioma español. Esas personas muestran tener, por lo regular, fuertes deficiencias en su uso del español.
Ahora abordando la cuestión del hilo, en el español mexicano, el “estás” haría referencia a “ya estás”, mientras que “estes” haría referencia a una de las dos posibles realidades: que sí estés allí o que no estés allí.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Rocko! said:


> Las personas que nacieron en USA o llegaron a ese país a tempranas edades, no son nativas.


----------



## lagartija68

Saúl Ortega said:


>


Puedes nacer en Estados Unidos y que tu lengua materna sea castellano. Depende de cómo te críen, no del lugar donde vivas.


----------



## julie1g

Debería de decir personas cuya lengua materna es español.


----------



## Rosamariama

Una frase con la que en España se imita el habla argentina es: "Qué bueno que viniste, che" (indicativo). En la variante peninsular se diría "qué bien que_" _+ subjuntivo.

Por otro lado, esperando que la aclaración pueda ser útil para un extranjero, "qué bueno que" y "es bueno que" no son intercambiables: "qué bueno/bien que" + acción = _Me alegro de que... . "_Es bueno que" + acción = _Es positivo que..._, es decir, un juicio de valor al que probablemente acompañaría un tono más plano, objetivo, que el que acompaña a la primera expresión (que se usa para manifestar alegría).


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Personalmente, yo emplearía sólo el subjuntivo después de Es bueno que... En el otro caso, intuitivamente emplearía el subjuntivo, pero el indicativo no me suena mal en contextos en que se desee enfatizar un hecho palpable, concreto.

_Qué bueno que hayas venido/viniste a la fiesta. Y qué bueno que hayas venido/viniste acompañada._

Gonzalo


----------



## Ballenero

julie1g said:


> Can the expressions --que bueno que, es bueno que--be followed by  indicative or subjunctive verbs?
> 
> Que bueno que estés en un lugar con más calido. Es bueno que estás en un lugar más calido.


Si lo que necesitas es una forma de aconsejar, yo diría:
_Es bueno que estés en un lugar más cálido._
La otra es una exclamación:
¡_Qué bueno/bien que estés en...! _o
_¡Qué bueno/bien que estás en...!_


----------



## julie1g

Es posible usar el indicativo si no más estoy dando énfasis. ¿Verdad?


----------



## gvergara

julie 1 g, el subjuntivo es la forma natural a emplear en este tipo de estructuras. Para enfatizar la certeza de la acción, en este caso podrías emplear el indicativo.


----------



## Ballenero

_¡Qué bueno que estés en...!_
Because you don't know actually if the person is there.

_¡Qué bueno que estás en...!_
This seems that you know the person is there.

_Es bueno que estés en..._
It's an advice.

_Es bueno si estás en..._

And also, you can use the infinitive.
_¡Qué bueno es estar en...!
Es bueno estar en..._


----------



## bandini

Rocko! said:


> Las personas que nacieron en USA o llegaron a ese país a tempranas edades, no son nativas del idioma español. Esas personas muestran tener, por lo regular, fuertes deficiencias en su uso del español.
> Ahora abordando la cuestión del hilo, en el español mexicano, el “estás” haría referencia a “ya estás”, mientras que “estes” haría referencia a una de las dos posibles realidades: que sí estés allí o que no estés allí.



Triste pero verdad.  Aquí muchos así llamados profesores de Español en las prepas no lo hablan bien o sea no se podrían defender de alto nivel en la conversación allá afuera del salon de clase.


----------



## Rosamariama

Ballenero said:


> _¡Qué bueno que estés en...!_
> Because you don't know actually if the person is there.


¿Cómo me iría a alegrar de que alguien esté donde está si no sé dónde está?
Por otro lado, no sé qué enfatizaría el indicativo (viniste/hayas venido es exactamente el mismo hecho material), ni qué consejo se da en _Es bueno que estés en un lugar más cálido _(_Sería bueno que estuvieras_..., sí sería un consejo). 
No entiendo esta forma de hacer análisis gramatical, sin observar el significado de las frases (no sé qué es lo que se observa, quiero decir).


----------



## Ballenero

Rosamariama said:


> ¿Cómo me iría a alegrar de que alguien esté donde está si no sé dónde está?


En un manual, te indican unos pasos a seguir, tú puedes ir haciéndolos según lo lees o leerlo todo de tirón, en cualquier caso el autor va a seguir hablando como si hubieras seguido sus instrucciones.
_¡Qué bueno que ya eres parte de nuestra secta!
¡Qué bueno que ya seas parte de nuestra secta!_
La primera afirma que eres parte,
la segunda también pero sin la certeza.


Rosamariama said:


> qué consejo se da en _Es bueno que estés en un lugar más cálido _(_Sería bueno que estuvieras_..., sí sería un consejo).


Que es mejor hacerlo (aquello de lo que están hablando) en un lugar más calido, ese es el consejo.
_Sería bueno que_..., para mí es una sugerencia, no un consejo.


Rosamariama said:


> No entiendo esta forma de hacer análisis gramatical, sin observar el significado de las frases (no sé qué es lo que se observa, quiero decir).


Para entrar en WR todavía no exigen el título de ingeniero lingüístico ni el de cirujano gramatical, aquí cada uno aporta lo que cree conveniente.
En tu comentario ¿qué es lo que se observa?


Rosamariama said:


> En la variante peninsular se diría "qué bien que_" _+ subjuntivo.


En general sí, pero también +infinitivo,
_¡Qué bien que has venido!_


----------



## Rosamariama

Ballenero said:


> ¡Qué bueno que ya eres parte de nuestra secta!
> ¡Qué bueno que ya seas parte de nuestra secta!



En ambos casos el sujeto forma parte de la secta. Afirman una verdad de hecho (la misma certeza).
... y todo así.


----------



## Rocko!

Regularmente, en estas estructuras que estamos viendo, el pretérito perfecto simple indicaría decisiones tomadas voluntariamente, mientras que “hayas + participio” indican un suceso ocurrido o un escenario cumplido que no se percibe siempre como indudablemente voluntario.


----------



## Rosamariama

_¡Qué bueno que ha llovido! = ¡Qué bueno que haya llovido! _Refieren idéntica realidad, y no toma en consideración la voluntad del sujeto, en este caso, impersonal.


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> _¡Qué bueno que ha llovido! = ¡Qué bueno que haya llovido! _Refieren idéntica realidad, y no toma en consideración la voluntad del sujeto, en este caso, impersonal.


Llover es un verbo especial que no admite sujeto.


----------



## Rosamariama

Rocko! said:


> Llover es un verbo especial que no admite sujeto.


Un ejemplo para rebatir tu hipótesis.


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> Un ejemplo para rebatir tu hipótesis.


No era necesario porque dije “por lo regular”. 
Saludos.


----------



## Rosamariama

Rocko! said:


> Regularmente, en estas estructuras que estamos viendo, el pretérito perfecto simple indicaría decisiones tomadas voluntariamente, mientras que “hayas + participio” indican un suceso ocurrido o un escenario cumplido que no se percibe siempre como indudablemente voluntario.


¡Qué bueno que viniste/hayas venido! ambos indican "un suceso ocurrido o un escenario cumplido", y no sé dónde se ve que la voluntad intervenga o no en el hecho referido (¿sería que el sujeto quizá ha ido forzado por decir "hayas venido" y no forzado al decir "viniste"?).


----------



## Rocko!

Bueno, la parte voluntaria no es evidente, se tiene que trabajar para notarla. Agregaría ahora, que no nos salgamos de la primera y segunda persona.

Qué bueno que mencionaste el problema (tú solo te pusiste la soga al cuello).
Qué bueno que hayas mencionado el tema (voy a aprovechar la ocasión).

Por lo general.  No es ciencia exacta.


----------



## Rosamariama

Es que no veo que se cumpla en ningún caso, no ya que sea general. De nuevo tus ejemplos me parecen del todo intercambiables:  Qué bueno que mencionaste el problema (voy a aprovechar la ocasión), y viceversa. 



Rocko! said:


> Qué bueno que mencionaste el problema (tú solo te pusiste la soga al cuello).
> Qué bueno que hayas mencionado el tema (voy a aprovechar la ocasión).


¿Explica algo en relación con la voluntad este ejemplo?


----------



## Rocko!

“Qué bueno que naciste” significa “que bueno que viniste al mundo” (es un agradecimiento sin decir gracias), mientras “qué bueno que hayas nacido” no significa nada así sin más, porque el “que bueno que no hayas nacido” es un imposible.


----------



## Rosamariama

Como te digo, no se me ocurre un solo contexto donde no sean perfectamente intercambiables, que sería la única prueba que considero que validaría tu (y cualquier) argumento.

¿Y el sujeto de "naciste" fue el que lo hizo voluntariamente? Sería esta frase otro contraejemplo a tu propio argumento sobre la voluntad que defiendes como general.


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> Como te digo, no se me ocurre un solo contexto donde no sean perfectamente intercambiables,


De acuerdo. Me hiciste reir con lo de "qué bueno que viniste" y me hiciste dar cuenta que la única diferencia entre "qué bueno que viniste" y "qué bueno que hayas venido" es de registro. Para pensar la pregunta me había ubicado en el registro formal, y me parecía imposible el indicativo. Luego de leer tu frase de imitación a los argentinos, me di cuenta que uso un montón oralmente el indicativo, pero si tengo que usar un registro escrito o formal voy a usar el subjuntivo.
Qué bueno que hayas hecho ese comentario. Qué bueno que hiciste ese comentario.


----------



## Rosamariama

. Qué bueno, lo del registro no lo había considerado, y me alegro de saberlo. Suena muy coherente. Sí que creo que la diferencia debe ir mucho más por ahí, por cuestiones pragmáticas de registro, modismos, perspectiva del hablante y esas cosas, y no de contenido, de la realidad referida, que es siempre la misma.


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> ¿Y el sujeto de "naciste" fue el que lo hizo voluntariamente? Sería esta frase otro contraejemplo a tu propio argumento sobre la voluntad que defiendes como general.


Para “qué bueno que te moriste” o “qué bueno que no naciste” (una madre que aborta a su odiado feto), diría que son en esencia un “que bueno que lo hiciste”, y en pocas ocasiones un “que bueno que te pasó”, “que bueno que viniste” es para mi el 95 por ciento de las veces un “que bueno que lo hiciste”, y el resto de las veces un “qué bueno que pasó”. Con el subjuntivo “hayas” es al contrario, un 95 de las veces es “pasó” y el 5 “hiciste”, pudiendo cambiar la proporción dependiendo del (tipo de) verbo, pero manteniéndose en lo general, con el presentimiento que son más los verbos que admiten el indicativo de los que admiten el subjuntivo.
Estoy de vacaciones, pero cuando vuelva yo a los libros buscaré teorías publicadas al respecto. Por lo pronto aquí lo dejo.


----------



## lagartija68

julie1g said:


> Can the expressions --que bueno que, es bueno que--be followed by indicative or subjunctive verbs?


Sí

Qué bueno ES que VENGAS.
Implica que: VIENES

Qué bueno ES que HAYAS VENIDO.
Implica que: VINISTE

Qué bueno SERÍA que VINIERAS
Implica que NO VIENES (o que es muy improbable)

Qué bueno HABRÍA/HUBIERA SIDO que HUBIERAS VENIDO.
Implica que NO VINISTE.


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Qué bueno HABRÍA/HUBIERA SIDO que HUBIERAS VENIDO.
> Implica que NO VINISTE.


¿No sería “no pudiste venir”? Y “qué bueno que no viniste” = no viniste


----------



## lagartija68

Rocko! said:


> ¿No sería “no pudiste venir”? Y “qué bueno que no viniste” = no viniste


Pero "no pudiste venir" implica que "no viniste"...


----------



## S.V.

julie1g said:


> indicative or subjunctive?





Rosamariama said:


> En la variante peninsular se diría "qué bien que_" _+ subjuntivo.


Could be treated as the same _'_reduction_'_ as in _después de que te fuiste_ (25.14h).

Notice if you add a pause in _How nice _𝄐_ that you're here_, it sounds as though 'we slap_'_ on that 2nd part. Probably the same reason the inclusion of_ ser_ would _'_bring back_'_ the subjunctive restrictions (*qué bueno es que viniste → qué extraño es que no haya llegado).

We can say _qué bueno_ with as much emotion as we want, but on a functional level, ¡Qué bueno es creer! becomes ¡Qué bueno es que creas! to add that 'different' subject, as in here. Not much to do with doubt. We can see some parallel constructions where our subjunctive is just subject + infinitive in Portuguese, for example. Similar to _how nice for you to come_.

But _qué bueno venir_ is not really the base here. Rather, for a second the 1st part could always work on its own:_ Ah, that's nice, coming here, that is_. So that Latin heritage of infinitive when same _*vs*._ subjunctive when diff might be more lax. For _'_noun_'_ clauses (_qué bueno es __ESO_).



lagartija68 said:


> Puedes nacer en Estados Unidos y que tu lengua materna sea castellano. Depende de cómo te críen, no del lugar donde vivas.


 Espero el año siguiente es placentero e inerrante, para todos que aprenden español.  (espero ser → que sea)


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Pero "no pudiste venir" implica que "no viniste"...


Sí. “Estamos chupando tranquilos”, decimos por aquí  ¡¡¡Felices fiestas!!!!!, ¡¡¡a todos!!!


----------



## Lancelot366

julie1g said:


> Thank you. At times I hear grammatical errors in Spanish from native speakers, and I question myself because I am not a native Spanish speaker.


Good morning Julie, I´m a native Spanish speaker living in Madrid, you´re right about the bad use of the language for some native speakers, ask me whenever you need, and I´ll try my best for anwsering you. Greetings from Madrid and...Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Rosamariama

S.V. said:


> Could be treated as the same _'_reduction_'_ as in _después de que te fuiste_ (25.14h).


Interesante. Gracias.


----------

